# On the Fourth of July



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

If you call the U.S. home or are our brothers (and sisters) in another country, we come upon an important holiday tomorrow. There has been a strong thread holding us all together since that terrible day in September. Tommorow should be a day to celebrate what this country stands for and what other countries have done to show their support.

Have a safe and festive Independence Day to the entire crew that is ChefTalk!

United We Stand


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

DITTO!!!!

And may you find Love in your heart and peace in your mind

peace
CC


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Like Christmas, most of the meaning has gone out of Independence Day (trying to get out of the habit of calling it 'Fourth of July'). It's more than tarts made of raspberries, white huckleberries and blueberries and dogs on the grill. It's the commemoration of the pivotal moment in history when (and read this with the profundity with which it is delivered):

Americans became who we are.

So wave a flag but remember to be thankful for the freedom we enjoy. Be grateful for the bravery of those who struck out on their own to form their own country in the face of tyrrany. Think of those who are and were willing to fight for our liberty. When you lift that Margarita, remember someone worth toasting like, George Washington or Thomas Jefferson or your uncle who died in WWII.

Happy Independence Day.

Take that Osama.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Have a peaceful one!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

As much as I might grumble about some of the awful things "America" is responsible for, it's only because I believe in the perfectability of humankind. I am still very proud and happy to be an American. Have a peaceful and thoughtful holiday, all!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Happy  Independence Day,  ALL!


----------

